# Lector de RPM por puerto paralelo



## Gouki (Oct 10, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, y quiero empezar con una gran duda que tengo.

El problema es que tengo que hacer un medidor de revoluciones por minuto, que lea los pulsos captados por un optointerruptor conectado a dos 74LS90 y éstos a dos 74LS175, de ahí, irían a un 74LS244 para enviar el conteo hecho por los contadores hacia el puerto paralelo. Del puerto paralelo tiene que regresar el numero de RPM hacia dos 74LS175 y pasarlos a dos convertidores BCD 74LS47, mostrar el número en dos displays de siete segmentos.
Obviamente el número de revoluciones por minuto debe ser menor a 99, espero que me haya dado a entender, y si no, pues diganme, y espero que me puedan ayudar.

De antemano, gracias.


----------



## El nombre (Oct 11, 2007)

obviamente no entiendo el obviamente pero es mi problema. Obviamente te podría limitar los bist de entrada.
Mi gran problema ( ya lo sabe todo el mundo) es que , obviamente soy tonto. Como tal, me gustaría que me indicaras el lenguaje de programación que vas a utilizar para el manejo del puerto paralelo. 
Obviamente ayudaría un poco subir el esquema. 

Solamente te podría ayudar si sabes programar en Delphi, En C nunca he usado el paralelo.

Saludos


----------



## Gouki (Oct 11, 2007)

Gracias por la ayuda, pero sólo trabajo en C y TASM.


----------

